# What is this ROVI guide data issue I keep hearing about ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

I keep hearing about a ROVI guide data. I am considering a BOLT primarily for the one pass capabilities so I can see all my shows accross multiple providers on one list.

I currently have a Premere but since the apps load so incredibily slowly on it, I never use it to stream.

What is the Rovi guide data issue and should it prevent me from getting a bolt ?

Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

If you aren't seeing any issues on your Premiere then that shouldn't change moving to a Bolt at least for recordings. We have not had any issues with the change either once the lineup issues were resolved for our area (Comcast) but apparently we're lucky with the shows that we record (65+ OnePasses). We've not had any issues with missed episodes or extras being recorded due to guide data issues.

For your goal of seeing all your shows across multiple providers, you are going to see an issue since they've not yet fixed issues related to Rovi not providing accurate guide data for streaming shows (Amazon, Netflix, etc). Some streaming shows are not showing up in searches while others do not show all episodes available (The Grand Tour on Amazon still only shows 2 episodes while there are I think 10 available now). If that's your main goal in upgrading, I'd hold off until they get this fixed (hopefully since it was why we now have OnePass versus Season Pass!).

Scott


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmm, I have been playing around with one pass on the premiere, just to get a feel for it and now i know what you mean. I looked up "good girls revolt" and it only showed one episode, even though there is a full season. I guess I can keep playing with the premiere, and once it seems good on that I can upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello,

I posted this approx 1 year ago when considering a BOLT. Considering it again. Has the ROVI guide issue of not properly searching for streaming shows been fixed ?

Thanks !


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. Sadly, Rovi provides guide data for nearly everybody, so we really have no choice but to live with it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I_am_not_randy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I posted this approx 1 year ago when considering a BOLT. Considering it again. Has the ROVI guide issue of not properly searching for streaming shows been fixed ?
> 
> Thanks !


Yes there is still lag time when a new show appears on streaming services and it is indexed by TiVo search. It's better then it was a year ago though.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW, on the current Hydra release I get virtually no results when searching Netflix titles. Used to work fairly well in the past.


----------



## SFDave (Aug 25, 2006)

I just transferred Seasons 10 and 11 of the X-Files from my Roamio to my Bolt. Season 10 transferred correctly. Season 11 is missing season and episode numbers. I've seen similar issues with missing or incorrect episode numbers before, between my Roamio and Bolt. Has anyone else noticed this? Does TiVo offer a way for users to report these issues? Do they ever fix them?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SFDave said:


> I just transferred Seasons 10 and 11 of the X-Files from my Roamio to my Bolt. Season 10 transferred correctly. Season 11 is missing season and episode numbers. I've seen similar issues with missing or incorrect episode numbers before, between my Roamio and Bolt. Has anyone else noticed this? Does TiVo offer a way for users to report these issues? Do they ever fix them?


I've never seen missing metadata repaired on repeats. You could try:

Report a Lineup Issue

I filled out the form for The Tonight Show, but nothing has been fixed in over a week.


----------

